# New Harmony 880 Remotes — $124.99



## Mikentosh (Jun 9, 2007)

There is an auction on eBay for new 880 remotes for $124.99 shipped. As of this writing there are 40 more available.

The URL is: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120131811447&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Mikentosh said:


> There is an auction on eBay for new 880 remotes for $124.99 shipped. As of this writing there are 40 more available.
> 
> The URL is: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120131811447&rd=1&rd=1


I've noticed a lot of Harmony users on this forum. I'd be curious as to whether this remote really eliminates the need to use multiple remotes. For instance, I've found that my DTV remote enables me to control the power and volume for my tv but doesn't enable me to easily control video input selection (it brings it up but only allows you to go from one or another by slowly pressing the button until you wind up with the right selection) and doesn't enable me to control the aspect on my tv at all. So I have to keep both my DTV remote and TV remote out all the time as these are both functions on my tv I use a lot. And I also have to keep my receiver remote out at all times as I always listen to the sound through my tv and need to switch between various components frequently. Would the Harmony enable me to lose all three of these much used remotes in favor of the one?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

shendley said:


> Would the Harmony enable me to lose all three of these much used remotes in favor of the one?


Without a doubt. Harmony is a magical device.


----------



## wytmike (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm using 880's in my house. Controlling HR20, H20, DVD, Video switches, Stereo, PS2 and tv's. Easy to set up and no longer need any of the original remotes. Works great with macros to turn various components on or off depending on what you want to do.

Mike


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Will it send out an RF signal to the HR20?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Will it send out an RF signal to the HR20?


No, only the original remote can work with RF. There is no universal RF protocol.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

shendley said:


> I've noticed a lot of Harmony users on this forum. I'd be curious as to whether this remote really eliminates the need to use multiple remotes. For instance, I've found that my DTV remote enables me to control the power and volume for my tv but doesn't enable me to easily control video input selection (it brings it up but only allows you to go from one or another by slowly pressing the button until you wind up with the right selection) and doesn't enable me to control the aspect on my tv at all. So I have to keep both my DTV remote and TV remote out all the time as these are both functions on my tv I use a lot. And I also have to keep my receiver remote out at all times as I always listen to the sound through my tv and need to switch between various components frequently. Would the Harmony enable me to lose all three of these much used remotes in favor of the one?


My JVC TV's remote only has one input button, that is used to cycle from input to input (Ant, Vid 1, Vid 2, Vid 3, Vid 4, Digital 1, Digital 2). However, the Harmony remote is able to send a signal to the TV that will instantly flip the TV to the correct TV. This feature will vary by TV manufacturer. If your TV manufacturer has built the ability in the TV to accept direct input control; you'll be in great shape.

I suspect most TVs will do this but to make the remotes smaller and with less buttons they leave the extra input buttons off the standard remotes.

You can probably look your TV up at AVSforum.com and find out.

~ Brian


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies on the Harmony. This looks to be a pretty sweet price as well. $100 off Best Buy. Does anyone know if you can use the Next Generation Remote Extender with this remote? It works by fitting a kind of faux battery (either double or triple A) in the remote where half of it is a battery you can recharge and the other half is the transmitter for the rf signal. I use it a lot with my receiver when I'm listening to music outside.


----------



## RichH25 (Jun 17, 2007)

Several people have mentioned RF with the 880. The 880 will not do RF. If you want RF capability, you need to get the Harmony 890 with the RF extender. However, be aware that the 890 will not use the RF built into your AV equipment. It sends an RF signal to a Harmony RF receiver. The RF receiver in turn sends an IR signal to you AV equipment via IR emitters which are placed on or near you AV equipment. Thus, your equipment does not need to have RF capability built in.

I have both the 880 and 890 remotes. Both work very well.

With the 880, I contol:
HR20
Panny Plasma
Sony AVR
DVD
CD
VCR

The Activities, which are simply macros, work well once you get them set up. No need to operate each piece of equipment individually.

With the 890, I control or will control:
4 x H20
HR20 (coming soon)
Pioneer plasma (coming soon)
Onkyo AVR
DVD, CD, etc.

The 890 is great for controlling multiple pieces of the same equipment (e.g. the 4 H20) because you can assign each H20 to a specific port. This allows for individual operation of a specific H20 even when stacked on top of each other.


----------



## wytmike (Aug 25, 2006)

The 880 uses a rechargeable battery pack, so you cannot use the ones where you replace one battery with a sender.

Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Harmony is great, but if you don't want to shell out a C-note for a universal remote, you can get a lot of the harmony functionality out of certain $20 remotes, provided you're willing to tinker a little. If you've never heard of jp1, check this out: http://www.hifi-remote.com/jp1/help/. You can also do RF on the cheap using a universal remote that comes with a receiver and IR blaster. That's how I control a single D10 from anywhere in the house which I have feeding several rarely used TV's in other rooms.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Harmony is great, but if you don't want to shell out a C-note for a universal remote, you can get a lot of the harmony functionality out of certain $20 remotes, provided you're willing to tinker a little. If you've never heard of jp1, check this out: http://www.hifi-remote.com/jp1/help/. You can also do RF on the cheap using a universal remote that comes with a receiver and IR blaster. That's how I control a single D10 from anywhere in the house which I have feeding several rarely used TV's in other rooms.


You will get pretty good functionality, better than almost any universal remote on the market, but you will not get full harmony functionality with a JP1 remote. There are certain things that will be almost impossible to setup with JP1, that you can set up in minutes with a Harmony.

I have an obscure Zalman HTPC case that can not be controlled by any universal device out there, and had it perfectly set up on the Harmony in minutes. Every device I owned had a "universal" remote, but none of them could fully elimate all of the others, so I had a pile of about 6 remotes on my coffee table. With the Harmony, despite having a complicated setup with some obscure components, all of them are now put away for good.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like they've sold out at the $124 price. Alas, I waffled on this one too long. Still Amazon's got a decent price at $142. I may have to pick one up there.


----------



## CobraGuy (Apr 23, 2007)

I wonder if they were new ones or refurbished?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

CobraGuy said:


> I wonder if they were new ones or refurbished?


Claimed they were new.


----------



## greenie95125 (Feb 3, 2006)

shendley said:


> I've noticed a lot of Harmony users on this forum. I'd be curious as to whether this remote really eliminates the need to use multiple remotes. For instance, I've found that my DTV remote enables me to control the power and volume for my tv but doesn't enable me to easily control video input selection (it brings it up but only allows you to go from one or another by slowly pressing the button until you wind up with the right selection) and doesn't enable me to control the aspect on my tv at all. So I have to keep both my DTV remote and TV remote out all the time as these are both functions on my tv I use a lot. And I also have to keep my receiver remote out at all times as I always listen to the sound through my tv and need to switch between various components frequently. Would the Harmony enable me to lose all three of these much used remotes in favor of the one?


Yes, the Harmony does everything everyone says it does. You can even program the color buttons. Sigh... however I still need two remotes. The Harmony controls the TV, VCR, DVD player, A/V Receiver, media center extender, and the HR20, but it will not replace the Wii remote for games... piece o' crap...


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

CobraGuy said:


> I wonder if they were new ones or refurbished?


 a case probably fell off a truck. :nono2:


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

shendley said:


> Looks like they've sold out at the $124 price. Alas, I waffled on this one too long. Still Amazon's got a decent price at $142. I may have to pick one up there.


Remember, with Amazon, that price comes with free shipping. Probably not at ebay.

Agree with all of the above. The Harmony is the only remote I have ever had that was anything like "universal". It is the only one on my side table.


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

I switched my parents from a Pronto to a Harmony 890 a couple of months ago. They absolutely love the Harmony, and every time I go home it makes me think that I should get myself one - it is super easy to setup, the activities work real well, and the remote, a very similar shape to the TiVo peanut, is very comfortable to hold and use.

The RF functionality of the 890 works very well - the IR blasters that connect to the RF receiver are small, so it is very easy to hide the RF receiver and IR blasters so you can barely tell they are there. You can also assign a device to a specific IR blaster (there are four ports on the RF receiver to hook up IR blasters to), so if you have two HR20s, you can control them separately.

All in all, a great remote and well worth the money. (No, I don't work for Logitech )

--Andrew


----------



## dcwebman (Aug 21, 2006)

After all the universal remotes I have owned, the Harmony is by far the best. Even my wife said that out of all the tech gadgets I have bought, the remote is easily her favorite. When you can have one remote that does everything and a tech-tard, my wife, can handle it, you've got a winner!


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

shendley said:


> I've noticed a lot of Harmony users on this forum. I'd be curious as to whether this remote really eliminates the need to use multiple remotes. For instance, I've found that my DTV remote enables me to control the power and volume for my tv but doesn't enable me to easily control video input selection (it brings it up but only allows you to go from one or another by slowly pressing the button until you wind up with the right selection) and doesn't enable me to control the aspect on my tv at all. So I have to keep both my DTV remote and TV remote out all the time as these are both functions on my tv I use a lot. And I also have to keep my receiver remote out at all times as I always listen to the sound through my tv and need to switch between various components frequently. Would the Harmony enable me to lose all three of these much used remotes in favor of the one?


It is the best and easiest remote to use. You can configure the remote to do all the function you want. It may take you a little time to figure out how to put some of the functions you want on the softkeys - but it can be done


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> It is the best and easiest remote to use. You can configure the remote to do all the function you want. It may take you a little time to figure out how to put some of the functions you want on the softkeys - but it can be done


I've been reading posts about the 880 or 890. I'd love to get one. Can these remotes really do that well? My big concern is my AV rec. and DVD remotes. Both of these have all kinds of buttons for different functions that I use frequently. Can the Harmony really make it to where I can actually put these in a drawer?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Since reading the responses to my querry about the adequacy of the Harmony 880 I'm really leaning toward getting one now. But I was curious if any of you had any experience with the 890 and its rf function. I understand that you use an rf repeater with it, but is it the kind of repeater that I use with now with my Next Generation remote extender: one that you can either place in a line of sight with the IR detectors on your equipment (difficult if not impossible for my setup) or allow you to run a line with an end that you place over the IR detector on your equipment. And, if the latter is possible, how many lines can you run from it? I would want to be able to control at least 4 components and 5 would be nice, 6 even better!


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

L2BENGTREK said:


> I've been reading posts about the 880 or 890. I'd love to get one. Can these remotes really do that well? My big concern is my AV rec. and DVD remotes. Both of these have all kinds of buttons for different functions that I use frequently. Can the Harmony really make it to where I can actually put these in a drawer?


Yes. The Harmony remotes (not just 880/890, I have a 676) have programmable buttons that work with an LCD screen to allow you to put whatever features you want right there. There are only 6 or 8 buttons, but you can page through to have many, many buttons there.

The remote is activity based, so if you hit the "watch a movie" button, the buttons in the LCD screen will be the ones you put there because you use them most while watching a movie. You can can even organize the buttons based on "video" or "audio" specific (within an activity) if you prefer that. Also, at any time you can hit the "device" button and take control of a specific device where you may have the buttons set up differently (I really only control a specific device if I'm doing setup on that device).

So it is super flexible and pretty easy to program up. I control my TV, DVR, DVD recorder, CD player, and A/V receiver with it and I never used the original remotes for anything other than initial setup.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

rlnoonan said:


> Yes. The Harmony remotes (not just 880/890, I have a 676) have programmable buttons that work with an LCD screen to allow you to put whatever features you want right there. There are only 6 or 8 buttons, but you can page through to have many, many buttons there.
> 
> The remote is activity based, so if you hit the "watch a movie" button, the buttons in the LCD screen will be the ones you put there because you use them most while watching a movie. You can can even organize the buttons based on "video" or "audio" specific (within an activity) if you prefer that. Also, at any time you can hit the "device" button and take control of a specific device where you may have the buttons set up differently (I really only control a specific device if I'm doing setup on that device).
> 
> So it is super flexible and pretty easy to program up. I control my TV, DVR, DVD recorder, CD player, and A/V receiver with it and I never used the original remotes for anything other than initial setup.


Thanks. It's always been in the back of my head to get a better remote, but my past experience has been that you couldn't find a remote to control specific functions other than the common ones (power, volume, channel up or down) I'll have to check out the compatibility lists on the logitech test drive.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> I'll have to check out the compatibility lists on the logitech test drive.


Even if they don't have your codes, which is very rare, you can teach it the commands from the original remote.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Even if they don't have your codes, which is very rare, you can teach it the commands from the original remote.


...and the codes which are taught are uploaded to Logitech's database so the next person who has that device will have a starting point for programming the remote. The Logitech remote software automatically downloads the remote codes. -- This process happened within a few days after the release of the release of AppleTV.

A good Logitech remote (at least the 880/890 and perhaps others) will definitely replace every remote you have. I was skeptical, but after buying and working with the 890 I have not had the need to ever use an old remote.

What I don't get is why so many people are confused or just don't comprehend the capabilities of Logitech's remotes. Logitech is missing a lot of potential sales...

(No, I don't work for Logitech either...)


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

PatentBoy said:


> .A good Logitech remote (at least the 880/890 and perhaps others) will definitely replace every remote you have. I was skeptical, but after buying and working with the 890 I have not had the need to ever use an old remote.


In my house, it even replaced a Pronto. I have three of these wife pleasing devices.


----------



## Seismo (Jun 22, 2007)

What do you guys think of the 880 vs the 670?
I was considering the 670 but can get the 880 for not much more.
I love the Tivo remote that came with my old Tivo/DirecTV but now that I've moved to the HR20, the included remote has to go.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I just bought the xBox model remote last night due to the fact it has the colored buttons like the HR20 remote does.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I just bought the xBox model remote last night due to the fact it has the colored buttons like the HR20 remote does.


But they're in the wrong order, so it makes it a little more challenging to use.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Seismo said:


> What do you guys think of the 880 vs the 670?
> I was considering the 670 but can get the 880 for not much more.
> I love the Tivo remote that came with my old Tivo/DirecTV but now that I've moved to the HR20, the included remote has to go.


Go for the 880. You get the rechargable battery/cradle and a color screen. If you need to justify, just talk about the money you'll save in batteries!


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Pulled the trigger this morning. $129.99 shipped

Here's the latest Ebay deal:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-NO-RE...7QQihZ002QQcategoryZ61323QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Same seller as original? If it is...guess he figured he could make a few more bucks since the last ones went so quick! Either way...Good Deal!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Without a doubt. Harmony is a magical device.


+1

Own a cheaper model and LOVE IT!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

redfiver said:


> Go for the 880. You get the rechargable battery/cradle and a color screen. If you need to justify, just talk about the money you'll save in batteries!


I agree... However when push comes to shove, any Harmony remote does the trick. I love the battery/cradle feature on the 880 but you can do that with any Harmony remote. I use the 30 minute rapid charger from my digital camera(s). I bought 2 sets of NiMH AAA rechargeable batteries and I cycle through the sets every few weeks.

Whichever remote you end up with, invest in some rechargeable batteries, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Right now you can goto costco and get a harmony 720 for $139. Picked one up this weekend and it works like a charm.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Same seller as original? If it is...guess he figured he could make a few more bucks since the last ones went so quick! Either way...Good Deal!


Just answered my own question. Same seller. Didn't check the original ebay ad.
Already did the test drive on Logitech's website. It will control everything I've got in my finished basement.

Woo-hoo!:icon_bb:

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Just answered my own question. Same seller. Didn't check the original ebay ad.
> Already did the test drive on Logitech's website. It will control everything I've got in my finished basement.
> 
> Woo-hoo!:icon_bb:
> ...


What is this test drive of which you speak? Can you look up your components and make sure the Harmony will be able to control it?


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Go to Logitech.com. Start a member account (it's free) like you have a Harmony remote. You will need to download and install the remote software. Through the software and your account login, it will try to connect with a remote through a usb port. When it doesn't, it will give you a series of options to choose from on how you want to proceed. One of the choices is "take a test drive". Select that and from there you can choose the equipment that you would want the remote to control. You need to have your makes and model numbers of all your components so you can select them from categories and lists. The database had all of my components! My oldest is my cd changer...15 years! I'm getting the Harmony 880...like this thread talks about. 

Good Luck!


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have been using a Pronto for some time now, though I have not yet updated it to include my Xbox 360 + HDDVD addon or my latest HR20. I tried a Harmony once, and the problem I had with the "activity based" functions was that if I decided to, say, switch from "watching sat" to "watch DVD", the remote would turn OFF the TV. I never did figure a way around this, so I returned the Harmony. At least with the Pronto, I can customize my macros to switch the TV input, audio input, and activate the new source. I could never get the Harmony to think the way I wanted to use it. The Pronto can be set up exactly the way I want to use it... though I admit it is more work to do so than Harmony. Just my .02.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> I tried a Harmony once, and the problem I had with the "activity based" functions was that if I decided to, say, switch from "watching sat" to "watch DVD", the remote would turn OFF the TV. I never did figure a way around this, so I returned the Harmony.


It's definitely configurable. I haven't touched the web interface in a very long time, so I couldn't say exactly where it is, but somewhere in the activity configuration you setup the power states for the various devices. The remote will keep track and make sure everything is the way it's supposed to be. If you choose Watch DVD while the TV is on, it will just switch the inputs and turn on the DVD player, but if it the TV is off, it will also turn on the TV.


----------



## bigsurfing (Jun 23, 2007)

The 880 is a great remote. I picked mine up over xmas when Dell had it for like $120 shipped. 

It's pretty easy to setup and get going for basic feature stuff, however, if you have a lot of devices and specific features you use - it takes a little tweaking. 

Does it eliminate the need for all your remotes? yes and no. I still grab the tivo remote when watching my tivo for instance. Why? I know where all the buttons are, even though i have them mapped on the 880.

the only "con" on this remote is the lag. it's not as responsive as the rest of my remotes and tends to buffer up commands. For example, hold the volume up button for a few seconds - you don't get a instant response like you would off your normal remote (either directv's or the oem tv's) and when you take your finger off the button, it'll still bump up a few more volume bars.

All said however... it's a great device and the programming of it couldn't be simpler. As close to point and click setup as you'll get. 

My dad has the Harmony 550 (for those of you who want to save a few bucks) - it functions I'd say just as well as the 880 for 95% of what you'll do. The only main difference is it doesn't have a color LCD, but blue lit LED. 


-d


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

RichH25 said:


> Several people have mentioned RF with the 880. The 880 will not do RF. If you want RF capability, you need to get the Harmony 890 with the RF extender. However, be aware that the 890 will not use the RF built into your AV equipment. It sends an RF signal to a Harmony RF receiver. The RF receiver in turn sends an IR signal to you AV equipment via IR emitters which are placed on or near you AV equipment. Thus, your equipment does not need to have RF capability built in.
> 
> I have both the 880 and 890 remotes. Both work very well.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about going the 890 route ( I have an 880 now) but when I learned that the emitters have to be connected to each piece of AV gear to be controlled, I balked. Sounds like a lot of little tails hanging off gear in an already wire intensive location.

Instead, I use these. http://www.smarthome.com/8210.html

Put the receiver on top of the TV and point the 880 at it. It receives the IR command, converts it to RF and sends the signal to another device in the AV closet. That device convers the RF back to IR and sends the command. No extra wires - works great.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bigsurfing said:


> the only "con" on this remote is the lag. it's not as responsive as the rest of my remotes and tends to buffer up commands.


This can be fixed too. There is a delay setting for each device in the web interface, and for some reason Logitech sets it really high by default. I don't remember how to get there to change it, but when I lowered the delay for my devices, the remote became just as responsive as the remotes that they came with.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> This can be fixed too. There is a delay setting for each device in the web interface, and for some reason Logitech sets it really high by default. I don't remember how to get there to change it, but when I lowered the delay for my devices, the remote became just as responsive as the remotes that they came with.


Keep talkin' Jeremy! You have an answer for everybody's gripes so far! Mine should be gettin' delivered tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> This can be fixed too. There is a delay setting for each device in the web interface, and for some reason Logitech sets it really high by default. I don't remember how to get there to change it, but when I lowered the delay for my devices, the remote became just as responsive as the remotes that they came with.


Exactly correct.
There is inter-key delay, the time the Harmony delays between sending key strokes, and inter-device delay, the time that the Harmony delays between sending commands to your different devices (when you press an activity, for example).

IIRC, both were set to 300 milliseconds from the factory. This is very long, it seems to me.

I set both to zero, and as Jeremy said, the response then becomes like any other remote.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> But they're in the wrong order, so it makes it a little more challenging to use.


True plus I couldnt get the damn thing to program those buttons...:lol: So I have them set up in the activity window. Probably easier than using the buttons anyway. Now to get it set up for my HDMI Switcher, if possible.


----------



## romwarrior88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man, I have an MX-800 and an MX-500 and even so, this thread is really tempting me to try the 880. I like the activity based programming and the help button really sounds nice for my wife since neither my TV nor my receiver have discrete power.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

romwarrior88 said:


> Man, I have an MX-800 and an MX-500 and even so, this thread is really tempting me to try the 880. I like the activity based programming and the help button really sounds nice for my wife since neither my TV nor my receiver have discrete power.


This is the one I have. Its an xBox model but its still great whether you have an xBox or as in my case....you don't. I has the help button as well as the colored buttons.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

romwarrior88 said:


> Man, I have an MX-800 and an MX-500 and even so, this thread is really tempting me to try the 880. I like the activity based programming and the help button really sounds nice for my wife since neither my TV nor my receiver have discrete power.


The help button is one of the keys to the high WAF in my house. She almost gets excited when something doesn't come on, or switch to the right input (usually due to bad remote pointing). She is a master of the help button, and is very proud of herself when she accomplishes a "geeky" A/V task.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> This is the one I have. Its an xBox model but its still great whether you have an xBox or as in my case....you don't. I has the help button as well as the colored buttons.


The 880 isn't the Xbox model.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im aware of that.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I just did the "test drive" for the 880 and it was amazingly easy to find all my components and set up activities. But I was disappointed that it didn't let you do anything more sophisticated than that. For instance, I assume it's possible to go into each device and assign specific commands to specific keys, right? And (I know this must be a dumb question, but I haven't seen it addressed) is it possible after selecting an activity (say, "watch tv") to then select a specific device to control (say, the tv). For instance, when I listen to an xm radio station, I like to have the tv power up at first so I can see my way to the specific channel I want. But then I like to turn the tv off without turning off my HR 20 (I see no reason to burn all that electricity powering a plasma tv when all I'm really doing is listening to music). Is this sort of jumping back and forth between controlling specific devices easily done?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

shendley said:


> I assume it's possible to go into each device and assign specific commands to specific keys, right?


Yep.


shendley said:


> Is this sort of jumping back and forth between controlling specific devices easily done?


Yes, there is a Devices key on the remote. When you press it, you will be given a list of your devices and you can pick the one you want to control. The only thing is, if you manually (as in, not through an Activity) change the power state of a device, the remote won't know about it. What you'd really want to do is create another Activity entitled Listen to XM, where the TV is off but the HR20 and audio receiver stay on.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

cygnusloop said:


> Exactly correct.
> There is inter-key delay, the time the Harmony delays between sending key strokes, and inter-device delay, the time that the Harmony delays between sending commands to your different devices (when you press an activity, for example).
> 
> IIRC, both were set to 300 milliseconds from the factory. This is very long, it seems to me.
> ...


I finally took the jump and got a Harmony 890. But I can't find how to set the "inter-device delay" setting. Right now the skip to end/beg/tick keys simply won't work and I suspect it's a function of the inter device delay setting. Can anyone guide me to where I can change it?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

shendley said:


> I finally took the jump and got a Harmony 890. But I can't find how to set the "inter-device delay" setting. Right now the skip to end/beg/tick keys simply won't work and I suspect it's a function of the inter device delay setting. Can anyone guide me to where I can change it?


OK, a quirk of the HR20, not the Harmony. 
For all the functions that require holding the button down for 3 seconds on the D* remotes (stupid, stupid, stupid...):

With the Harmony, hold the button down while counting slowly to three, and then tap the button again. It takes a few tries to get the hang of it, but once you do, it works every time.

I don't think the inter-device delay will have any effect on this.

[_I say this is a quirk of the HR20 because the other devices I have that use the same (stupid) hold down a button functions, work fine on the Harmony._]


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

cygnusloop said:


> OK, a quirk of the HR20, not the Harmony.
> For all the functions that require holding the button down for 3 seconds on the D* remotes (stupid, stupid, stupid...):
> 
> With the Harmony, hold the button down while counting slowly to three, and then tap the button again. It takes a few tries to get the hang of it, but once you do, it works every time.
> ...


Thanks! I had no idea that you could do something like this with this feature to make it work properly. And you say it helps with the skip to features using the DTV remote as well? I tried it on the DTV remote as well but, curiously, the skip to functions were working perfectly (go figure!) on that remote so I couldn't really test it.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

shendley said:


> Thanks! I had no idea that you could do something like this with this feature to make it work properly. And you say it helps with the skip to features using the DTV remote as well? I tried it on the DTV remote as well but, curiously, the skip to functions were working perfectly (go figure!) on that remote so I couldn't really test it.


I don't think it would help with the RC series (D*) remotes.

On the Harmony, it works with the skip to tick, etc..., as well as the slow-mo (stupid) and the press and hold for the info button.

It, at least, works as reliably as it does with the RC series remotes.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> OK, a quirk of the HR20, not the Harmony.
> For all the functions that require holding the button down for 3 seconds on the D* remotes (stupid, stupid, stupid...):
> 
> With the Harmony, hold the button down while counting slowly to three, and then tap the button again. It takes a few tries to get the hang of it, but once you do, it works every time.
> ...


The HR20 has a RAW mode where the remote can learn the IR. So, for example, the remote can learn a press-and-hold play command for the AppleTV to turn the unit off.

With the HR20, I wonder if it can learn the double-tap press as you described above so you could program the remote and assign a button for the jump-to-the-next-mark or jump-to-beginning/end functions.

Have you tired this?

It would make things a lot easier if the remote can be programmed like this...


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

PatentBoy said:


> The HR20 has a RAW mode where the remote can learn the IR. So, for example, the remote can learn a press-and-hold play command for the AppleTV to turn the unit off.
> 
> With the HR20, I wonder if it can learn the double-tap press as you described above so you could program the remote and assign a button for the jump-to-the-next-mark or jump-to-beginning/end functions.
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying, but I don't think so. I did try to program a press and hold through raw mode, and it *kinda* worked, it just wasn't very reliable. Plus, I am quickly running out of convenient buttons on the remote. 

I don't understand *why* the HR20 has this peculiar behavior, I do know it is the only component I have that does exhibit it.

Re: your AppleTV, I assume the press and hold of the play button for power off is similar to the iPod convention.

So, with the Harmony, when you press and hold the play button, it doesn't work? If that's so, that's the first I've heard of another component that didn't work right out of the box with the Harmony. Just curious. I wonder if the press and tap method would work for the AppleTV. Hmmmm...


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> I hear what you are saying, but I don't think so. I did try to program a press and hold through raw mode, and it *kinda* worked, it just wasn't very reliable. Plus, I am quickly running out of convenient buttons on the remote.
> 
> I don't understand *why* the HR20 has this peculiar behavior, I do know it is the only component I have that does exhibit it.
> 
> ...


The remote didn't work for the AppleTV right out of the box... But, I quickly learned, since the Apple remote looked similar to those which controlled other Apple devices (iPods/Computers) that I could set up the remote using the iPod 'device' settings. And this worked.

While I hate the fact that the harmony software stores your specific remote information remotely, the upside is that people do program new devices, for example using the raw mode, very soon after these new devices are released. Since the database is accessible to all Harmony users, the program uses this data for subsequent programming of other remotes which will be used to control these new devices. Logitec does not assertively provide ANY remote IR data for the database.

So, unless you are an early tech adopter, you will most likely not need to use the RAW mode as someone has already done the 'device' set up work for you; playing with the timing and duration of the IR codes, etc.

I don't mind them uploading my info for this purpose, but sometimes I want to update my remote and don't have internet access. But, no can do...

Anyway, I would like to see the harmony software updated to allow for nested IR commands within a keypress. In this way, you could program a key to include a long-press followed by a short press to perform a function, such as jump-to-next-marker. More importantly the user can program the remote to perform functions which could result in similar functionality to other systems, for example the jump-back after FF.

I wonder if Logitec is listening...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PatentBoy said:


> I wonder if Logitec is listening...


They're not. People have been clamoring for more advanced configuration options for years, and Logitech hasn't given us anything. Even just giving regular users access to the stuff their customer support people have access to would be great. The CSRs can do a lot of advanced stuff that you could never do as a user.


----------



## curlyjive (Jun 13, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> OK, a quirk of the HR20, not the Harmony.
> For all the functions that require holding the button down for 3 seconds on the D* remotes (stupid, stupid, stupid...):
> 
> With the Harmony, hold the button down while counting slowly to three, and then tap the button again. It takes a few tries to get the hang of it, but once you do, it works every time.
> ...


Excellent tip! I was searching for exactly this functionality! Thanks!


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Just sat down last night to start setting up my 880. All I can say is "Wow...where has this thing been all of my life!" Intitial setup took 10 minutes! I can definitely tell that it's true....days of having 6 different remotes are numbered! I say that because I'm super anal (no jokes, please!:lol: ) and it will probably be a while before I have it *totally* tweaked for full functionality of all of my equipment. I can tell I'll be "computer cross-eyed" for the next month.

Anyway, just wanted to say that I'm a believer after just having this thing on for 10 minutes! I was skeptical!

$130 well spent!! IMO

P.S. The "Learn" function is awesome!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

L2BENGTREK said:


> P.S. The "Learn" function is awesome!


I was curious as to what you had used the Learn function for. I thought it was for learning commands that weren't in their list of commands for components but so far I haven't seen a single command I've missed in their list of commands for my various components. But maybe I don't quite understand what that function is about.

At any rate, I agree with you about the Harmony. I've had a blast programming it. It's so easy to add new commands as you notice that they're missing or not in a convenient place. This morning I just realized when I went to delete a program on my HR20 that it didn't have the "dash" command. But it was a cinch to add it. I put it on the "plus" button.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

shendley said:


> I was curious as to what you had used the Learn function for. I thought it was for learning commands that weren't in their list of commands for components but so far I haven't seen a single command I've missed in their list of commands for my various components. But maybe I don't quite understand what that function is about.


Well, on my receiver remote I have a four way navigational button to navigate tone settings and maybe I didn't look into it far enough but a few of the buttons I thought would control it...didn't. Maybe they're buried somewhere, I don't know. I'm impatient though so I thought about what it would take to make new soft keys for each direction and then assign each direction to the corresponding direction buttons in the center of the 880. Worked beautifully! 880 learned them and in like 5 minutes I had it done!

I was wondering though, there's alot of soft keys in the LCD that don't do anything for my receiver. Once I weed through them all, can the unused ones be deleted?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

L2BENGTREK said:


> I was wondering though, there's alot of soft keys in the LCD that don't do anything for my receiver. Once I weed through them all, can the unused ones be deleted?


Sure, you can set up page after page of soft keys to you hearts content. I, too, noticed that there were a lot of extraneous commands (particularly for my receiver device) in the soft keys. But, I rarely use the devices, pretty much only the activities, where the only things in the soft keys are things that I put there myself. It can be a bit confusing sometimes to figure out what the cryptic title of a function on a softkey is. Keep at it, you'll figure out everything you need pretty quick.



L2BENGTREK said:


> I say that because I'm super anal (no jokes, please!:lol: ) and it will probably be a while before I have it *totally* tweaked for full functionality of all of my equipment. I can tell I'll be "computer cross-eyed" for the next month.


Just accept that you will never really be done tweaking it. I am always thinking of new ways I want to configure it. To me, all part of the fun.

BTW, I am getting some motorized blinds for my family room, that use an IR remote. I wonder what buttons on the Harmony I will use to control that.....


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> BTW, I am getting some motorized blinds for my family room, that use an IR remote. I wonder what buttons on the Harmony I will use to control that.....


Yeah, I've got a remote controlled pedestal heater by Lasko....I wonder if that's in the database?? I just thought of that. Will have to check that out.

I just replaced my dimmer for the track lights in the basement. It was a remote controlled one...problem was that the wattage capacity was too low. (dummy previous owner of the house!:nono2: ) Had to replace with a 1000 watt dimmer. 
Didn't wanna pay that much for a remote controlled 1000 watter so I installed regular slider-type dimmers...boy am I bummin' now!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Yeah, I've got a remote controlled pedestal heater by Lasko....I wonder if that's in the database?? I just thought of that. Will have to check that out.
> 
> I just replaced my dimmer for the track lights in the basement. It was a remote controlled one...problem was that the wattage capacity was too low. (dummy previous owner of the house!:nono2: ) Had to replace with a 1000 watt dimmer.
> Didn't wanna pay that much for a remote controlled 1000 watter so I installed regular slider-type dimmers...boy am I bummin' now!


Don't fret, there is always time... 
Dimmers, curtains, ceiling fans (too bad mine's RF), what else can we control?


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

If the IR command is not in the data base, you can have the Harmony "Learn" it.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

JFHughes08088 said:


> If the IR command is not in the data base, you can have the Harmony "Learn" it.


Yep. Like I said earlier...Learn feature is awesome. It will probably get done before winter hits!


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a Honeywell floor fan that I purchased 4 years ago that works off IR. Went into add device, selected home appliance, entered in what I thought was the model number and guess what, it was listed - Very cool


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Harmony remotes are awesome! Can't believe I've went without it for all this time!


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

The only improvement I would like to see to the 880 would be for the screen to be touch sensative. I like the hard buttons more than full touch screen remotes (I came from a Pronto T3000) as full touch screens are too cumbersome to manage. 

Add touch screen capabilities to the 880 and it would be perfect


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

JFHughes08088 said:


> The only improvement I would like to see to the 880 would be for the screen to be touch sensative. I like the hard buttons more than full touch screen remotes (I came from a Pronto T3000) as full touch screens are too cumbersome to manage.
> 
> Add touch screen capabilities to the 880 and it would be perfect


1 - Touch screen;
2 - Assign multiple IR commands to a single button press; and
3 - Be able to program a few or all buttons to be directed to commands of a particular device, on the fly, without having to select the device with the device key.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

JFHughes08088 said:


> Add touch screen capabilities to the 880 and it would be perfect


Agreed. But then it would get more pricey. It'd be nice, but I'd probably have to think about it harder. Retail for the 880 as it is now is $249.99. I knew going into this I wasn't gonna pay that much so I think I'm good.....for now! :lol:


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

If you add a specific device to an activity, you can assign any of that devices functions to a given button.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

JFHughes08088 said:


> If you add a specific device to an activity, you can assign any of that devices functions to a given button.


What I would like to do is momentarily set a group of buttons for one device and then reconfigure them for another device.

For example, set the arrow and enter buttons, which are initially set to direct IR cmds to the HR20, to be temporarily directed to my receiver and then toggle them back to the HR20, all without going into the 'device' menu.

Another way to say it is to allow for different button programming schemes for any given activity, each scheme being selectable through the press of a button.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Agreed. But then it would get more pricey. It'd be nice, but I'd probably have to think about it harder. Retail for the 880 as it is now is $249.99. I knew going into this I wasn't gonna pay that much so I think I'm good.....for now! :lol:


True. $249 is getting near the top of the scale for a remote that requires a high W.A.F (Wife Acceptance Factor). I, and many othere purchased ours online. I got mine new (not refurbished) from http://www.hideflifestyle.com for $129.00, (now $149.00). If a touchscreen adds $30 - $50, I would go for it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PatentBoy said:


> Another way to say it is to allow for different button programming schemes for any given activity, each scheme being selectable through the press of a button.


You can do this, but switching schemes would require two buttons presses. Just make two (or more) Activities using the same devices on the same inputs, but change the button assignments. It's a bit of a hack, but it would accomplish what you're looking for.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Yeah, I've got a remote controlled pedestal heater by Lasko....I wonder if that's in the database?? I just thought of that. Will have to check that out.


Update:
It was in the database! A $40 heater I bought from Home Depot! Amazing! 

With the exception of some fine tuning still to do, basket of remotes has been retired to the closet!

:icon_bb:


----------



## jbuch (Jun 22, 2004)

How do these compare to the Home Theater Master MX-700? I have one of those and love it.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Don't know. This is the first "true" universal remote I've bought. I've been soooo impressed with the setup and functionality of the 880. Opinions vary, but I love it!


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a basket full of what I thought were universal remotes. From LCD One For All's, a Pronto 300, and a handful of cheapo's (X-10, Philips, etc). Full touch screen remotes (Pronto, Logitech 1000, etc) are troublesome in that you have to line up your finger over the "button", then aim it. It has no tactile feel.

The 880 is the best, by far, universal remote I have used. The only modification I would like is if the LCD screen were touch sensative. That would be the perfect combination of hard and soft buttons.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

JFHughes08088 said:


> The 880 is the best, by far, universal remote I have used. The only modification I would like is if the LCD screen were touch sensative. That would be the perfect combination of hard and soft buttons.


+1

But with a touch screen, I bet it couldn't be had for what the $100ish price is now, so I'm happy the way it is! Price factor was important to me too.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

If touch screen cost an extra 30 - 50 bucks, I would go for it.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Is it just me...or did we talk about this before? :lol: 

I need to stay off the "go to sleep" juice!!:new_sleep


----------



## kicksavedave (Dec 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You can do this, but switching schemes would require two buttons presses. Just make two (or more) Activities using the same devices on the same inputs, but change the button assignments. It's a bit of a hack, but it would accomplish what you're looking for.


Bingo! Nice tip. Here's another way of doing it.

I have a 670, and a DVD recorder, which I use for watching DVDs, and burning them from saved shows on the HR20. (shh, don't tell the Feds ) When I'm watching a DVD, I want full DVD functionality. But when trying to burn a disc from the DVR to the recorder, I need some basic DVR functionality like list, up, down, select, pause, RR and FF, etc, while buttons like record, pause and play, still control the DVD player. So I created a full page of those features on the LCD screen, page two. So I can easily bounce between the directional button controlling the DVD, to the directional button controlling the DVR.

Bascially the Harmony does everything I can ask it to do. It's one of the finest pieces of technology since... well, since the DVR 

Also, I like the 670 because it uses two AA E2 Lithium batteries every 6 months... it's easier than replacing rechargables every two weeks, and no hassles making sure it's back in a recharging cradle (and seated properly) as well. But to each his own


----------

